# Video of my SA-12's in action



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Just finished up with my rebuild a couple weeks ago and decided to get a lil' video clip of my setup in action.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

CoSTDI said:


> those SA-12's are solid


True story! I've been beating the crap out of them for the past 2 weeks and they're laughing at me:laugh:


----------

